# Wer hat den Fischerreischein?



## Andreas 25 (5. März 2004)

Hallo,

mich würde mal interresieren, wer hier im Board alles einen Fischerreischein für Deutschland hat. Denn ich denke mal das es viele gibt, die nur im Ausland angeln und ihn deswegen nicht haben!

Gruß Andreas!!! :s


----------



## Bono (5. März 2004)

Hallo,
ich angle meistens nur im inland, habe die Angelberechtigung schon seit 1987. Damals noch in der DDR bekommen, weiss gar
nicht mehr wie das hiess??
Seit 1992 in Besitz des Fischereischeines.

mfg

Sven


----------



## Mac Gill (5. März 2004)

Habe den "5 Jahresfischereischein" in NRW.
Den bekommt man, wenn man die Sportfischerprüfung bestanden hat.

Trotzdem gehe ich überwiegend im Ausland (NL) angeln.

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Franky (5. März 2004)

Moin... Ich bin seit meinem 12. Geburtstag offizieller Heimatangler (vorher in 'nem Privattümpel)....


----------



## detlefb (5. März 2004)

Ja Moooiinnn, 
Ich hab ihn auch, seit 2 Jahren........


----------



## J_hallo (5. März 2004)

moin, moi,

ich war jahrelang Urlaubsangler und in meiner Kindheit, so die 70iger Jahre, hatte das keine Sau interessiert. da war ich immer ohne Schein angeln gegangen. 
Jetzt war es mir einfach zu öde, immer auf den Auslandsurlaub zu warten, da habe ich den Schein im letzten Jahr hier in Bayern abgelegt. 

Meine Frau, die mich zum Angeln fleißig begleitet, macht den Schein in diesem Jahr. Morgen ist Prüfung!!!

Gruß J_hallo


----------



## ollidi (5. März 2004)

Seit so ca. 20 Jahren habe ich ihn.


----------



## Garfield0815 (5. März 2004)

Ich habe auch den 5 Jahresfischereischein NRW,
da ich hauptsächlich im Inland fische.
Meine Prüfung hatte ich vor 13 Jahren.


----------



## Tim Truckle (5. März 2004)

Hi,

ich habe meinen Schein seit 1977 - damals in der ehemaligen DDR gemacht.
Leider habe ich ihn nach der Wende nicht auf bundesdeutsches Recht umschreiben lassen, worauf er Anfang der 90er ungültig wurde.
Aber letztes Jahr war es dann wieder soweit....  Und den großen Sohnemann habe ich auch mit in's Boot geholt.


----------



## Pilkman (5. März 2004)

Ich hab den Schein und bin froh, dass ich das Kapitel bereits vor einiger Zeit erledigt hab. 
Denn wenn ich mir angucke, wie bei den Verwaltungs- und Lehrgangsgebühren im Laufe der Zeit mehr verlangt wird, wird der Schein genau genommen immer teurer. Also Leute, ran...


----------



## Lengjäger (5. März 2004)

Ich habe meine Prüfung erst 1998 gemacht. Vorher aber schon in Norge Erfahrungen gesammelt. Aber nur ein- bis zweimal im Jahr angeln war mir zuwenig.


----------



## MichaelB (5. März 2004)

Moin,

seit ´78 habe ich den Jahresfischereischein, ab ´83 ging der in den Ruhestand.
2000 wurde ich rückfällig und der JFS reanimiert #h 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: eine Prüfung mußte damals nicht abgelegt werden


----------



## Theoceanisbig (5. März 2004)

Ich habe meine Prüfung 1984 absolviert. Damals war ich elf und musste noch ein Jahr warten, bis ich den "richtigen" Schein bekommen habe. Kurs gab es damals keinen, nur 300 Theorie-Fragen insgesamt. Die Prüfung lief im Multiplite-Choice-Vefahren. Seitdem weiß ich, bis zu welchem pH-Wert Wasser basisch ist.

Möchte wissen, ob ich jemals was gefangen hätte, ohne diese Info   ;+


----------



## MichiHH (5. März 2004)

Den Jahresfischereischein habe ich seit ´92, mit der Mitgliedschaft im Verein kam 2001 der VDSF-Pass. 
kontrolliert wurde ich seit 1992 ganze 2 mal...


----------



## Franz_16 (5. März 2004)

Ich hab auch nen Fischereischein... habe damals mit 12 die Fischerprüfung gemacht! Bin froh das man die Prüfung nur einmal im Leben zu machen braucht, ist nämlich gar nicht so einfach find ich!


----------



## skipandi (5. März 2004)

Moin alle zusammen,
ich habe meinen Schein seit `81 .Habe ihn beim ASV-Overhaken in HH gemacht . Damals noch mit Castingprüfung.


----------



## winchester73 (5. März 2004)

Ich habe meinen Schein auch 1981 gemacht, mit 15.

Dann habe ich so 4-5 Jahre an einem Altarm der Leine geangelt. Der war in Privatbesitz, eine Jahreskarte hat damals 30 DM gekostet.

Vor 5 Jahren hat's mich dann wieder gepackt und ich bin in einen Verein eingetreten.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (5. März 2004)

Oh weh, das ist so um die 35 Jahre her als ich Prüfung gemacht habe. Seitdem NRW-Schein.
Kann mich noch an den Streit mit dem Prüfer erinnern. Ich habe damals behauptet, dass Aalmuttern lebendige Junge zur Welt bringen; er hat die Eierablage behauptet.
Ehrlich weiss ich heute nicht mehr, was davon stimmt.


----------



## altersalat (6. März 2004)

Ich hab ihn eigentlich seit ich ihn haben kann. Hab ihn vor 5 Jahren mit 10 in BW gemacht.
Petri  altersalat


----------



## Peter Dorsch (6. März 2004)

Hallo Jungs!

Ich hatte  am 18 Februar 40 Jahre Mittgliedschaft im DAV
vollendet Selbstverständlich habe ich einen Landesfischereischein.
Leider nutze ich ihn kaum da zu wenig Zeit. Aber im April
gehts für eine Woche nach Kappeln,da braucht man 
ihn wegen der "Schleikarte"
Noch 38 Tage bis Hering  "satt" in Kappeln.:z :z :z 

Gruß Peter Dorsch#h #h

@Hakengrösse 1 Du hattest damals Recht,die Aalmuttern
sind lebendgebährend so wie auch die Guppys im
Aquarium.

P.s.sosieht ein Fullhouse aus wenn in der Schlei der 
Hering los ist.#:


----------



## Peter Dorsch (6. März 2004)

Hier das Bild


----------



## stifi (6. März 2004)

Hallo Leute, habe meine Prüfung vor 28 Jahren gemacht. Danach ging ich ungefähr so 10 Jahre fischen. Zwischendurch kamen mal ein paar andere Interessen so für 7-8 Jahre  und dann kam doch die Angelleidenschaft wieder durch und hält bis heute an.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Andreas 25 (6. März 2004)

Na kommt Leute,

wir werden doch mehr als 57 Leute in unseren Forum haben. Denn schließlich sind Antworten für jeden dabei.

Gruß Andreas!!!:s


----------



## Angel-Ralle (6. März 2004)

Hi miteinander,

ja, auch ich habe ihn - seit 1991 als buntenteutschen Fischereischein. Davor (seit 1976) DAV-Mitglied mit Raubfischqualifikation (inkl. Castingprüfung etc. - für die bin ich heute noch dankbar, wenn es gilt mal einen scheun F... im Unterstand anzuwerfen).:z :z :z 

PeterDorsch - herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den 40. Jahren DAV-Mitgliedschaft!#h #h #h 
Allen anderen, auch denen ohne Schein - man fängt danach zwar nicht unbedingt mehr, aber man weiß dann Bescheid, was so im Wasser abgeht und man beachten sollte.;+ 

Petri & all times tight lines#h


----------



## Dorsch1 (6. März 2004)

Ich war in der DDR seit 1977 DAV-Mitglied mit Raubfischqualifikation und Castingprüfung.
1981 habe ich dann nochmal zwei Prüfungen zum Übungsleiter Angeln und zum Kampfrichter Angeln abgelegt.
1991 wurde dann auf den bundestdeutschen Fischereischein umgeschrieben.
Seid 2000 im Besitz der bayrischen Fischreischeins auf Lebenszeit.:m


----------



## Killerwels (6. März 2004)

Ich habe den Bundesfischereischein direkt gemacht als ihn machen durfte, mit 14


----------



## Pete (6. März 2004)

ich bin seit 76 im dav...so um 1980 herum war ich viel in sachen turnierangeln unterwegs (bezirksmeister rostock und auch bei der spartakiade...wat is datt, fragen jetzt sicher wieder einige...)
hab mal ne weile nicht geangelt (95-97 häuslebau)...aber den schein hatte ich immer ...  ohne schein und trotzdem sich angler schimpfen???...geht irgendwie nicht ganz zusammen...mag die selbstherrlichen gelegenheitsangler nicht, die sich mit ihren zwei, drei norwegenfahrten und paar heimischen kuttertouren (wohlgemerkt ungesetzlich, weil ohne schein) für einen neunmalklugen fischprofi halten...sorry...musste mal raus...


----------



## Jirko (6. März 2004)

bin seit 76 dem angeln verfallen und habe als kiddi schon jede erdenklich nutzbare freizeit am wasser verbracht... im jahre 82 folgte der beitritt in einem verein und es folgte die mitgliedschaft im DAV... casting- und raubfischprüfung wurden selbstredend mitgenommen und nach der wende erfolgte dann die umwandlung in den bundesweit gültigen fischereischein #h


----------



## Macker (6. März 2004)

Bitte immer dran Denken diese Prüfung ist einer von unseren
Letzten Trümpfen gegenüber "Tierschützern"(Peta ect.)


----------



## Alexander2781 (6. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe die Prüfung 1998 abgelegt und habe seitdem einen     
10-Jahresfischereischein.

Gruß und Petri Heil
Alexander2781


----------



## Angler97464 (7. März 2004)

Hi 
Ich angle meistens am See bei Schweinfurt #:


----------



## KaulBarschKing (11. März 2004)

Musste die Prüfung für den Schein auch machn. War leider erst 1996 nem Verein beigetreten. Bis 95 brauchte man die Prüfung nich machn. (Berlin und Brandenburg jedenfalls)


----------



## hardliner (11. März 2004)

Ihr könnt jetz schimpfen oder sonst was mit mir anstellen:

*Ich hab früher schwarzgeangelt*:q

Vor 8 Jahren hab ich mich dann endlich dazu durchgerungen meinen Schein zu machen, ich gebs zu das Gewissen plagte mich. Ich war einmal zur Anmeldung beim Unterricht und hab mich dann zur Prüfung dort wieder sehen lassen. Seitdem hab ich meinen Schein


----------



## Jan74 (11. März 2004)

Moin,

war früher, so vor 20 - 25 Jahren, nur in Österreich beim Angeln. Dazu benötigte man keinen Schein. Dann hatte ich den Jugendfischereischein und war sogar 2 Jahre im Verein.

Wie's halt so ist werden dann so ab 14-15 andere Sachen wichtiger als das Angeln:k  !!

War dann so ab 24 - 25 (Anfang vom Studium) wieder öfter in Schotland, Dänemark usw. beim Fischen.

Hab dann von der Möglichkeit erfahren den Schein hier bei uns an der Uni zu machen und das ganze für nur 50 DM Anmeldgebühr. Und so hab ich seit Frühjahr 2002 auch meinen Schein.:q :q 

Nur zum Angeln komme ich nicht ganz so oft:e :e 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Truttafriend (11. März 2004)

hab vor 15 Jahren die Prüfung gemacht. Seitdem in dem Verein. Musste mir deswegen letzte Woche die Ehrennadel in Silber vom Vorstand anstecken lassen


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (11. März 2004)

Moin,

ich habe meinen Fischereischein 1980 gemacht, damals mußten wir auch noch die Castingprüfung absolvieren. Ach ja, da war ich gerade 12 Jahre und seit diesem Zeitpunkt angel ich auch.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## NorbertF (11. März 2004)

Jo ich habe ihn genau wie Theoceanisbig 1984 also vor 20 Jahren gemacht. Mittlerweile fische ich aber meist in Frankreich, da kann auch meine Frau fischen, die (noch) keinen Fischereischein hat.
Die Frage ist zwar nicht gestellt worden, ich schreibe es aber trotzdem: Ich finde den ganzen Klimbim völlig überflüssig und hirnverbrannt. Jeder sollte angeln dürfen, Fischerprüfung unnötig.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Mikesch (12. März 2004)

1. Fischereischein: 1970 damals brauchte man noch keine Prüfung. 
Prüfung: 1979 habe ich freiwillig abgelegt, nachdem ich in einem Urlaub in Niedersachsen keinen Erlaubnisschein erhalten hatte, wegen fehlender Prüfung.


----------



## soeketroete (12. März 2004)

Jo, ich hab den Schein.
Und ich finde es auch gut, dass es eine Prüfung gibt.
Was man da allerdings lernt ist für'n, und ob man anschließend weidgerecht auf die Fischfaunan losgelassen werden kann sei mal da hingestellt....hier wär ein großes Betätigungsfeld für Reformwütige...


----------



## Andreas 25 (20. März 2004)

Na immerhin 93% die das ding haben ( bis jetzt ). Hätte ich nicht gedacht, das den sooooooooo viele haben.
Aber gut!!! Immer fleissig weiter, denn schließlich haben wir ja 4.340 Mitglieder ( jetzt gerade ) und nicht nur 100 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß Andreas!!! :s


----------



## stifi (20. März 2004)

Hallo, habe meinen Schein vor 28 Jahren gemacht, verdammt lang her.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## oRsa (20. März 2004)

moin....hab meinen Schein 1996 gemacht und war dann drei jahre mitglied.mußte dann nen paar jahre aus zeitgründen pausieren...werde aber nächste woche wieder eintreten um dieses jahr fischen gehen zu können.

mfg oRsa


----------



## Funkateer (22. März 2004)

Hai Leutz,

ich war früher immer in Frankreich angeln oder an einem Gewässer wo man nicht kontrolliert wurde. Ich war auch damals der Meinung, daß wäre alles nur Geldmacherei mit den Vorbereitungslehrgängen und den Prüfungen....

Hatte mich dann aber doch entschieden den Schein zu machen und bin seitdem auch vollends von der Notwendigkeit überzeugt.
Einen Fisch richtig abschlagen...das kann man auch ohne Prüfung....aber die Fische richtig zu bestimmen, Auswirkungen der Wasserquali, Rechtslage, usw sind Punkte, die man nicht wissen kann ohne sich mit der Sache zu beschäftigen.
Ausserdem finde ich auch die Fischereiabgabe eine ganz wichtige Sache.


Fazit:

Ich bin richtig froh, daß ich die Prüfung gemacht habe. Ich hab viel gelernt, nette Leute kennengelernt......und hab kein schlechtes Gewissen mehr.


Funkateer


----------



## hark (22. März 2004)

Hab den 5 Jahresfischereischein NRW letzten Herbst gemacht.
Bin vorher einige Jahre mit nem Kumpel zum Angeln raus bis ich es satt war nur zu zuschauen.
Hab mir den ganzen Lehrstoff selbst beigebracht bzw. von Freunden helfen lassen ( Literatur und Ruten zusammenbauen )


----------



## arno (22. März 2004)

Moin!
Seit Juni 2001 habe ich den Schein.
Vorher bin ich von 14 bis 18 ab und an mit jemanden zur Lippe und zum Möhnesee.
Dann mit meinem Schwager einige Male an einem Privatteich und einmal in Norge.
Seit ich den Schein habe gelte ich als Wahnsinnig!
Egal was für Wetter ist, ich bin eigendlich jede Woche 2 , 3 und auch 4 mal am Wasser!
Morgen muss ich auch wieder los!
Meinen neuen Angelkoffer ausprobieren!
Nen Grund muss man ja haben und wenn man nur mal einige Würmer ersäufen will!
Das erste halbe Jahr mit Schein habe ich öfter an einen Forellenteich geangelt und dann habe ich mir einen Jahresschein für einen kleinen Fluß geholt.
Seit letzes Jahr bin ich im Verein.


----------



## Der Troll (22. März 2004)

Ich hab ihn auch, und das schon ewig.


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (22. März 2004)

Hi, ich hab letztes Jahr im April die Prüfung gemacht und dann einen 10 Jahresschein beantragt und bekommen. Mehr geht in Thüringen ja nicht. Nach nichtmal einem Jahr Fischereischein bin ich mittlerweile schon Stellvertreter vom Vereinspräsidenten.
Vor dem Schein lag eine "Karriere" als Schwarzangler, aber immer nur mit meinen Daddy, der hat mir immer eine Angel überlassen 

Angeln tu ich ziemlich oft ... besonders im Sommer manchmal fast täglich. Als Student hat man eben Zeit 

mfg, demo


----------



## kristallmuschel (23. März 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei, mir diesen begehrten Schein zu erarbeiten.
Am Samstag ist Zwischenprüfung und am 17.04.04 ist die richtige Prüfung.
Ich hoffe, daß ich dann bei der nächsten Umfrage ankreuzen kann, daß ich den Schein habe.
Grüße
Bea


----------



## anglermeister17 (24. März 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

@ Franz16: Anglerprüfung ist doch zehn Mal leichter als der Fürerschein!!!
Ich habe nicht EINE minute in meiner Vorbereitung darauf damit verbracht, für die prüfung zu lernen. Ich war einfach immer angeln, ansonsten hab ich Angelzeitungen gewälzt, was ich aber keineswegs als Lernen für die Fischerprüfung betrachte.
In den Übungsbögen blieb ich fehlerfrei, das ergebnis bei der Prüfung selbst wurde mir nicht gesagt, ich hab auch nicht gefragt. Zum teil sind die Fragen aber echt sehr idiotisch gestellt, z.B:
"Wo ist bei einer Posenmontage in der Regel die Hauptbebleiung befestigt?
a) Unter der Pose
b) auf der Hauptschnur
c) auf dem Vorfach
nun sei angemerkt, dass "unter der Pose" doch auch gleichzeitig " auf der Hauptschnur" bedeutet.    
FRage @ALL: Wie würdet ihr antworten( am besten mit Begründung!!)
KEEP ON FISHING!!!                                                                            Wie würdet ihr antworten??


----------



## bine (24. März 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

ich hab den Schein seit 4 Jahren und ich kann Euch sagen, die Bayr. Fischerprüfung ist nicht so einfach!!!! 3 Monate Kurs und dann eine Prüfung, die sich gewaschen hat. Nur eins lernt man im Kurs nicht - angeln!!!! aber das ist meist nicht das Problem, weil so gut wie jeder schon vorher im Ausland (oder schwarz) geangelt hat, bzw. einen guten Lehrmeister (wie ich gehabt habe) hatte!!!! Danke hier nochmal an meinen Schatz Rene!!


----------



## Franz_16 (24. März 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

@Anglermeister 17

Also der bayrische Fischereischein ist deutlich schwerer als der Führerschein find ich....

Vielleicht liegts aber auch daran, dass ich ein absoluter Prüfungstyp bin und Nerven wie Drahtseile habe....


----------



## ulslim (24. März 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Hab den schein mit 16 (das war 1988) gemacht. Aber Angeln habe ich da auch nicht gelernt. Da hilft wirklich nur die Praxis.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Desperado (25. März 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

jo seit 1995 

Gruß
Despo


----------



## nasengnuf (25. März 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Halloooo   #h  

Von 1977-1989 aktiv im DAV Mitglied gewesen.Dann eine längere Pause eingelegt, leider zu lange... #u 
Mußte meinen Schein neu nachmachen, was auch gelungen ist und seit 2001 wieder aktiv (mehr oder weniger) dabei.


----------



## miramar (26. März 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*



			
				skipandi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin alle zusammen,
> ich habe meinen Schein seit `81 .Habe ihn beim ASV-Overhaken in HH gemacht . Damals noch mit Castingprüfung.



Hallo Skipandi - Hab ihn beim selben Verein gemacht (etwa vor drei Jahren - immernoch mit Casting Prüfung (Freiwillig)


----------



## chippog (26. März 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

bin schon als kleiner junge öfter "in den bach gefallen" und habe mit händen und eimern "stichies" und "schnokies" (stichlinge und bachschmerlen) gefangen. ab zwölf dann mit vatern vereinsmitglied im örtlichen angelverein. 1975 wurde in nrw der angelschein als muss eingeführt. wer schon drei jahre geangelt hatte brauchte keine prüfung machen, was bei mir der fall war. habe sie aber trotzdem gemacht. was mir jetzt egal ist, da schweden keinen schein hat. hier gibt es allerdings in vielen "kleineren" seen "erlaubniskarten" oder wie das nun wieder auf deutsch heisst. irgendwie ist das schon eine deutsche "scheinerei" mit angel-, segel, motorboot- und so weiter -schein, aber sinnvoll ist es sicherlich auch. ich fände soetwas in schweden auch gut, würde aber einen ziemlichen schwerpunkt auf umweltschutz legen. hier hat es noch sehr viele leute, die ihren sch... ganz einfach liegen lassen. im naturhistorischen museum hier in göteborg, hat es eine gute ausstellung mit tieren, die an liegengelassenen und anderen abfällen verendet sind. wem das nicht zu denken gibt, der sollte auch nicht angeln dürfen, finde ich. eine jährliche abgabe fände ich auch nicht schlecht, da mit dem geld sowohl gewässerpflege alsauch politisch druck ausgeübt werden könnte. wie wäre es zum beispiel auch mit einer skandinavienangelprüfung (sicherheit!, gesetze, landeskunde, angeltricks, usw...), sicherlich auf freiwilliger basis, aber vielleicht ja auch mit möglichkeiten zu vergünstigungen? die frage ist halt, wer und wie soetwas verwalten soll. so ein paar gedanken von chippog


----------



## The_Duke (28. März 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Ich bin seit 1985 staatlich geprüfter Angler  (Sportfischerprüfung im November) und habe seit 1986 nen Jahresfischereischein...


----------



## Fishing-Toby (28. März 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Auch für die Ostsee ist der Fischereischein gesetzlich vorgeschrieben. Bei uns in Niedersachsen gibt es Ihn für dreizig € bei den Kommunen, mitzubringen sind ein Passbild und der Prüfungsausweis. Das Gute bei uns in Niedersachsen ist der Schein ewig gültig. In einigen Bundesländern muss er meines Wisssens immer wieder neu gelöst werden. schaut mal vorbei: www.bootsanglerclub.de und 9. Trollingtreffen auf Fehmarn vom 02.04.04 bis 04.04.04)
Gruß Toby 
Gruß an alle.


----------



## sebastian (28. März 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Ich hab ihn 2000 freiverkaüflich ohne Prüfung bekommen ! Jaja mein Heimatland, da durften auch Idioten und Tierquäler angeln ...
Jetzt muss man Prüfung machen aber wer sie schon hat nicht


----------



## chippog (28. März 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

ui sebastian! mit dreiundneunzig noch schüler und angeln gehen? fiel mir nur auf, weil ich wissen wollte, in welchem deinem heimatland du keine prüfung machen musstest um zu angeln, wenn ich dich recht verstanden habe?!? gruss aus göteborg! chippog


----------



## bmt_hethske (28. März 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Ich habe meinen vor 4 Jahren gemacht, ich habe die Prüfung damals auch ohne den Lehrgang gemacht, weil die Fragen einfach sind, wenn man ein Bisschen Ahnung von der Materie hat.


----------



## sebastian (28. März 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

chippog das war wegen den Leute im Witzeforum die was mir das nicht schicken wollten. Dann hab ich mich alt gemacht  !


----------



## chippog (29. März 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

alles klar alter mann! :q


----------



## hagbird (1. April 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Hallo,

habe den Fischreischein seit 2003, bin also ein echter Newbie  #:


----------



## Uschi+Achim (5. April 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Ich, Uschi (55 J.) habe meinen Fischereischein im Nov. 2001 gemacht. Mein Mann Achim hat ihn schon einige Jahre. Vor 14 Tagen hat auch meine Tochter Heike (28) ihren Fischereischein gemacht. Nun fischen wir zu Dritt. Da wir leidenschaftliche Angler sind, reicht es uns nicht, nur während unseres Urlaubes in Ausland zu fischen. Wir  sitzen fast jede Woche an irgendeinem Gewässer (Fluss, See, Teich, Kanal).
Meine Angelberichte findest du auf meiner HP: http://www.unsereseite.de/uschi


----------



## Nuss (5. April 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Hallo,

Habe meinen Bundesfischereischein schon seit 1995,einer der besten Endscheidungen meines Lebens.
Kenne kein besseres Hobby.


----------



## Darry (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Naja, dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben ;-)

Habe den Schein vor ca. 11 Jahren gemacht, mit 13 Jährchen.
Bin auch sehr froh, dass ich ihn damals gemacht habe. Da gab es nur diesen einen Schein, kein Jugendfischereischein und so en Zeug. War ganz einfach mit den Multiple Choice-Fragen. Ich beneide keinen der den Schein jetzt machen muss, es ist definitiv schwerer geworden#c 
Nen Kurs mussten wir auch machen, den hat mein Onkel an unserer Schule geleitet. War ne witzige Sache und hat riesen Spaß gemacht, waren auch auf Exkursion am See (Praxis erproben).
Gruesse an alle


----------



## Holger F. (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Moin Moin ,
ich habe den Schein schon so lange ich denken kann.

Bin ca. 1970 mit dem Angeln in Schleswig Holstein an der Eider angefangen.
Da hat man sich vom Amt einen Fischereinschein geholt.
Dieser wurde dann jedes jahr verlängert und eine neue Marke eingeklebt.
Dann ( Jahr weiss ich nicht mehr ) ging es mit der Prüfung los.
Alle, die den Schein aber schon länger als 5 Jahre hatten, bekamen
den neuen Schein ohne Prüfung ausgestellt.
In der Zwischenzeit bin ich nach Meck Pom umgezogen und habe hir
1991 halt einen neuen Schein bekommen.

Petri Holger


----------



## Gumumuh (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Moin! 

Ich bin gerade dabei, diesen Fischerreischein zu machen! 
In einer Woche ist Prüfung, und ich hab gerade das Buch vor mir liegen... 
Werd mir jetzt mal "Gewässerkunde und Fischhege" vornehmen!

Gruß,
Gumumuh


----------



## Matzinger (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Habe den JFS seit einigen Jahren.

Wobei ich mal eine Sache anmerken muß:
Bei uns in Schleswig-Holstein ist die Prüfung so einfach (ohne Praxis, etc.), daß ich die Prüfung und auch den Lehrgang als völlig sinnlos ansehe.
Den Prüfungsbogen habe ich nach 10 Minuten abgegeben und ich war nicht der Schnellste...!

Ganz schlaue kaufen sich das Lösungsbuch vom Verband und bleiben beim Lehrgang zu Hause. #c 

Ein waidmännischer Angler wird man durch den JFS jedenfalls nicht ! :r 

Mich würde mal Eure Meinung über die Prüfung interessieren.

Matzinger


----------



## Adrian* (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

hallo,

ja ich hab denn angelschein und ohne ihn würde ich auch nich angeln gehen war ich auch noch nie...ich habe als erstes den jugendfischerreischein geholt bevor ich das erste mal angeln war..aber ich finde man sollte bevor man mit dem angelschein anfängt schonmal mit angeln anfangen da fällt der angelschein einem viel leichter und man lernt viel mehr als aus diesen büschern... #r


----------



## barsch_zocker (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Hab ihn mit 10 Jahren gemacht :q :q :q 

MFG barsch_zocker


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Moin Moin , 
ich habe ihn Gott sei Dank schon seit 78 erst den alten 5 Jahres dann den zum kleben . Meine Frau hat ihn auch . Sie hat ihn 98 gemacht mit Prüfung . Bin richtig Stolz auf sie  #r  .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## mwitt (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*



			
				MichiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Den Jahresfischereischein habe ich seit ´92, mit der Mitgliedschaft im Verein kam 2001 der VDSF-Pass.
> kontrolliert wurde ich seit 1992 ganze 2 mal...


 
Sooo.......#4
dann werde ich mich mal auf die Lauer legen!!! 

 #h Gruß
       Michael aus Norderstedt


----------



## Forellenudo (30. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Ich hab meine Prüfung 1980 abgelegt,bin aber seit meine Achten lebensjahr am Angeln und werde es auch die nächsten 40 Jahre machen  

gruß Udo #6


----------



## Agalatze (30. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

ich habe meinen angelschein mit zwölf gemacht und habe mich riesig drauf gefreut, denn vorher durfte man ihn nicht machen und man hatte als jungangler probleme irgendwo angeln zu dürfen. das war ne harte zeit bis man ihn endlich in seinen händen hatte.  
ich dachte immer ,damals war ich verrückt,aber wenn ich mich jetzt so sehe, wird das immer schlimmer und scheint nie zu enden mit der angelsucht !!!


----------



## Naglfar (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

servus!

ich bin wohl einer der wenigen, der keinen schein hat. ich angle aber seit gut 8 jahren. das blöde ist halt nur, dass ich ins ausland muss. früher nur in schweden süßwasser und letztes jahr hab ich mal norwegen probiert. ein traum...aber einmal im jahr ist halt nicht oft. früher paar mal auch in deutschland an einem privatweiher, aber offiziell ist das ja schwarzangeln. und das will ich nicht. 
da fragt man sich, warum macht der nicht die prüfung....hmm...ich würd ja gern, aber wo und wann? bin eigentlich aus Ob.-Bayern, Freising. und da kann man nur 1mal im jahr, genau dann wenn ich in Frankfurt sitze und mich auf mein studium konzentrieren muss. und hier in hessen ist der kurs genau dann, wenn ich daheim bin. zum kotzen!
vielleicht hat ja wer eine idee, wie ich vielleicht doch irgenwie an einen schein komme.
gruß,
Naglfar


----------



## fred78 (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Hab den 5-Jahresfischereischein/NRW und hab die Prüfung 1990 als 13-jähriger gemacht!Hatten damals theoretischen und praktischen Teil(multiple-choice-Fragen und Hechtrute zusammenbauen)!War nicht wirklich schwer, obwohl damals, glaube ich, 5 von 30 durchgefallen sind!
Bin froh, dass ich den Schein hab und ihn nicht jetzt noch machen muss!
Find´s auch gut, dass es sowas gibt, denn wenn ich manchmal unsere (teilweise ausländischen) Mitbürger(die scheinbar keinen JFS haben) die Fische abschlachten sehe...........


----------



## camper63 (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Hi Boardis...

Hab den 5-Jahresfischereischein Brandenburg und bin seit 20 Jahren im DAV!! 
Allso auch so ein Angelverrückter wie wohl alle hier im Board!! :m :q


----------



## MegaAal (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Ich habe letzes Jahr mein Jugenschein gemacht und dieses Jahr im März habe ich den richtigen Fischereischien gemacht


----------



## Bolle (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Hallo zusammen,
ich war früher oft mit meinem Vater beim angeln. Dann kam eine lange Phase ohne fischen....es gab Sachen, die hat man ab einem bestimmten alter als "wichtiger" empfunden :k  :q . Als ich dann 1990 in einer neuen Firma angefangen habe, stellte sich raus das von 8 Kollegen sage und schreibe 6 Mann der Angelei verfallen waren. Mit diesen Jungs ging es dann ein paar mal auf auf die Fischpirsch. Aber ich hatte dann irgendwann die Nase voll von den ständigen "Genickschmerzen".... die bekam ich vom ständigen umsehen ob da nicht ein Fischereiaufseher kommt. Nach reichlichen Überlegungen und der Erfahrung das man in Deutschland nicht mal in der "Pissrinne" angeln darf ohne Erlaubnisschein, habe ich '94 dann meine Angelprüfung abgelegt. Seit her sind die Schmerzen weg....und ich muß gestehen das man auf keinen Fall dümmer davon wird, sich mal intensiv mit der Materie auseinander gesetzt zu haben.
An alle die noch ohne Schein in Deutschland an's Wasser gehen um zu angeln...Angeln ohne gültige Papiere ist kein Kavaliersdelikt und wird sehr hart bestraft....Fischwilderei nennen das die Gesetzeshüter und man gilt als Vorbestraft wenn die mit einem fertig sind. Aber das muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden ob er dieses Risiko geht. In diesem Sinne "Petri heil"


----------



## Brassenkönig (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Hallo Boardies,
ich hatte meinen Angelschein im März 2003 gemacht #4 . Ich war so stolz, als mir die Urkunde in die Hand gedrückt wurde. Ich wünsche euch Petri Heil. Gruß Brassenkönig #h


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Also Leute
Ich habe den mit meinem Freund und meinem Vater gemacht. War wirklich sehr informativ. Ich sehe immer wieder Leute ohne Schein an der Elbe und an Forellenseen die ja wirklich jeden Fisch eines überbraten. Dann brauch man sich nicht wundern wenn bald alle Fische ausgerottet werden. Ich finde das mit den Scheinen absolut richtig.


----------



## Ossipeter (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Seit 1974 und jetzt ab Mai 2004 auf Lebenszeit ))


----------



## vanHalen1970 (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Jo, ich habe den Schein seit 2002 und bin dieses Jahr endlich im April in einen Verein eingetreten.....jetzt müssen sich die Zander warm anziehen !!!


----------



## hektor (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Hi Boardies,

ich habe den Schein seit 1981,
meine Frau übrigens auch und
unser Sohn seit letzter Woche.
Wenn unsere Tochter in zwei -
3 Jahren nachzieht, kann sich
alles was Flossen hat schon mal
warm anziehen......................

Gruß  Hektor


----------



## Barsch44 (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Ich hab den Schein seid letzen Freitag.Ich und ein Freund haben ihn gemacht.Man darf ja in allen 5 gebieten ja 3 fehler haben und mein freund hatte in einem gebiet 5 fehler.Zuerst dachten wir er ist durch gefallen,aber musste mündlich geprüft werden und hat es dann doch noch geschafft.Ich allerdings musste auf mein Ergebnis noch warten.Oh man ich kann euch sagen war ich aufgeregt,naja als er mit meinem prüfungszeugnis kam war ich so happy das ich mit meinem Freund grad mal eine runde spinnern gegangen bin


----------



## buddha (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Hallo kollegen,
ich hab den Schein/NRW seit 2000!!

Gruß,
Ape the Buddha ##


----------



## jole (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

ich oute mich mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hab fast 15 jahre ohne fischereischein geangelt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



und hab ihn seit letztem jahr nun 

zur verteidigung!!!! war schwarfischer aber nich so einer der untermasige oder in der schonzeit fische fangen und mit nachhause nehmen 

alle im freundeskreis hatten einen und wenn jemand fragte hatte ich ihn leider vergessen oder liegenlassen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hatte daher auch nie probleme mit dem aufseher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hab mich dann aber selbst dazu gezwungen ihn zu machen weil ich doch an nen paar grenzen kamm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hab ihn jetzt und bin glücklich das ich nich mehr lügen muss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





cao jole


----------



## Dorschknorpel (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Hallo ihr Flossenjäger,

mal ´ne kurze Story zu dem Thema. Ich bin schon als Kind gerne mitgegangen zum Fischen. So konnte man prima erste Erfahrungen machen. Hatte aber irgendwie immer ein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich die Angel eines Kumpels in der Hand hatte. Später war ich dann die ersten male mit meinem Vater auf der Ostsee (Holytouwn) und ich glaube hierin liegt auch der tiefere Grund für meine Sucht. Zum Schein habe ich es aber aus allen möglichen Gründen nie gebracht. Erst als ich verheiratet war und meiner Frau :l zum 1000 ´sten mal etwas vom Angeln vorgenölt habe, so von wegen hätte ich nur den Schein und jetzt keine Zeit usw., da kam der Durchbruch. Zum nächsten Geburtstag schenkte sie mir eine super Spinnrute mit Rolle und eine Anmeldung zum Fischereischein. Für diesen Ruck bin ich ihr noch heute sehr dankbar. Ich habe seit dem (1995) den Schein auf Lebenszeit für Niedersachsen und seit meinem Umzug den 5-Jahresschein B-W. Ach ja, die Spinnrute und Rolle fische ich heute noch.


----------



## buddha (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*



			
				Dorschknorpel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe seit dem (1995) den Schein auf Lebenszeit für Niedersachsen und seit meinem Umzug den 5-Jahresschein B-W.



Nä nä, Kölle is jo schon wunderbar. Ävver manchmol.....................

Warum funktioniert sowas in NRW nicht?????
In Bayern geht das doch auch oder???

Neidvollen Gruß  ,
Ape the Buddha ##


----------



## wurmboda (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Na dann will ich auch mal mein erstes Posting hier reinschreiben.

So Anfang der 70er bin ich immer mit einem Bekannten zum Fischen. Damals dürfte ich noch nicht angeln (zu jung). Bin aber dann gleich mit 12 Jahren in den Verein als Jugendfischer und hab auch im Jahr darauf die Prüfung gemacht. Seither bin ich fanatischer Angler mit der scheinbar üblichen Unterbrechnung in der Strum- und Drangzeit ab 15. 

Und seit 1 Jahr habe ich LEBENSLÄNGLICH.#: 

Thomas, der sich heuer zum 40igsten ein Angelboot gekauft hat.


----------



## m.w. (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

*  """  N Ö  """"*

*Wofür??*


----------



## m.w. (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

*NA, Klar! ! !*
*Ohne geht´s  nicht!!!!!*

*Mfg.MW*


----------



## Naglfar (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

habe die ehre wurmboda,

willkommen an board! wird dir gefallen hier!
viel spaß!
gruß, naglfar


----------



## Wedaufischer (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Ich angel sehr oft in Holland, trotzdem habe ich ebenfalls den "5 Jahresschein" für DE (NRW) und den bekommt man nur, wenn man die Sportfischerprüfung erfolgreich abgelegt hat.

Muß mal langsam schauen wie lange der noch gültig ist, um ihn nötigenfalls wieder verlängern zu lassen.


----------



## tomansky (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Hatte damals schon den Bundesfischereischein, hab nur vergessen ihn zu verlängern.
Musste dann die Sportfischerprüfung machen


----------



## ug7t (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Servus,

ich habe den Schein dieses Jahr im Mai in Schleswig-Holstein gemacht. Angeln war ich aber immer noch nicht und habe auch noch kein Gerät (bis auf etwas Zubehör von Lidl). Am Samstag soll es aber losgehen, Rotaugen fangen.

Als Kind habe ich des öfteren im Urlaub etwas bei anderen mitgeangelt (Österreich, DK, GB), zuletzt vor 8 Jahren in Kroatien. Den Schein wollte ich da dann auch schon immer machen, aber meist ist mir das aber zur falschen (Jahres-)Zeit eingefallen und es gab keine Lehrgänge bzw. diese waren schon belegt.

Hier in Lübeck gibt es Jahrgänge das ganze Jahr durch, mehr oder weniger monatlich. Ein großer Vorteil, wie ich finde. 
Im Lehrgang selber war ich nur einen Abend, die Unterlagen holen. Vorbereitet hab ich mich zu Hause und ich fands nicht allzu schwer, war so nach 10 min fertig. Kritisch war für mich als Nichtangler aber das Erkennen der Fischsorten, aber ein paar Fehler darf man ja machen.
Die Fischbilder hab ich auch mal einem Bekannten gezeigt, der einen Angelladen betreibt, er konnte auch nicht alle sicher zuordnen.

gruß,
ug7t


----------



## Cloud (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Habe den Sportfischereischein, obwohl ich meistens nur in Holland angeln gehe


----------



## merphy (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Also...Ich hab meine Prüfung im november und werde ihn mir dann auch gleich holen


----------



## Schl@chter (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Habe meinen 8 Jahre


----------



## Zanderkisser (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Ich habe meinen Schein 91 als Jugendlicher gemacht.


----------



## Telerute (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Ich hab den Schein sofort als ich Zwölf war gemacht. Muss Januar/Februar 93 gewesen sein, denn zum Heringsangeln im März hatte ich ihn.

Mfg Flo


----------



## Pennfan (17. August 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Hab Ihn jetzt genau seit 3 Tagen !!!


----------



## honeybee (18. August 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

na dann mal glücklichen herzwunsch

ich hab meinen seit ´92


----------



## JonasH (18. August 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

mir fehlt eine antwort, denn ich  habe die PRüfung schon erfolgreich ebstanden, bekomme den schein aber erst am 17.12. (also an meinem Geburtstag!)


----------



## wolfgang45 (18. August 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Ich bin 1966 in den DAV eingetreten, 1969 habe ich die Raubfischqualifikation gemacht und 1970 die Salmonidenqualifikation, 1990 wurde ich ungefragt dem VDSF beigetreten, weil unsere landesoberen Verbandsorgane das so wollten und der DAV hier erstmal in der Versenkung verschwand.


----------



## Jürgen Chosz (18. August 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Na ich denk doch mal jeder der in Deutschland lebt und Angler ist wird doch auch mal Hier angeln und dan wird er ja hoffendlich den Schein Haben,ODER ist dem nicht so :s  :q  :s  :q ach ja ,ich hab ihn schon seit 35 Jahren


----------



## umguwah (25. August 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Moin, ich angel eigentlich nur in Dänemark, was sicher auch an dem mangelnden Besitz des Scheins liegt. Aber ich versuche gerade einen passenden Kurs zu finden. 
So wie es sich bisher entwickelt hat, wird der Schein in 10 Jahren 500 Euro kosten und man braucht ca. 93 Theoriestunden


----------



## Bausi (25. August 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Hab ihn seit 1992 ! Hat mich damals 10 Mark gekostet, meine Freundin hat sich einen ausstellen lassen wollen und sollte 50 € berappen... :-(


----------



## **bass** (25. August 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

haben wir ein glück bei uns in luxemburg benötigt mann keinen fischereischein #4 #v lediglich ein jahresschein für das bestimmte gewässer wird gebraucht


----------



## HD4ever (25. August 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Hab sogar 3 Stück ....   #4
 hatte mir nen neuen geholt weil ich in Mainz gewohnt hatte ( Rheinland-Pfalz ), dann auch nochmal einen für die andere Rheinseite in Hessen gekauft und nun nachm Umzug auch nochmal ne Jahresmarke in meinen alten Hamburger Fischereischein kleben lassen ....


----------



## Pickerfan (25. August 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Na logo

Ohne den Schein geht ja kaum noch was


----------



## jjenzen (25. August 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

tach auch,

mit schein angelt es sich bedeutend entspannter  , daher hab ich mir letztes jahr ein buch geholt und schein für ´nen guten 40er gemacht. naja 4 jahre isser noch gültig - mal sehen, was dann ist?! Vieleicht sind ´se (und damit mein ich die Anti-Sportfischer-Lobby) vielleicht so drauf, dass man für teures geld ´ne Nachprüfung machen muss, so wie´s bald beim KFZ-Führerschein der Fall sein wird.


----------



## Rosi (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Hab den Schein in99 bei Belle in HRO bestanden. Bin auch schon einmal auf dem Salzhaff kontrolliert worden! Mann war ich stolz, daß ich auch beachtet wurde! Und ich hatte sogar die erforderliche Taschenlampe und das Maßband dabei! Aber ich kenn ein Paar die auch ohne Schein angeln. An manchen einsamen Stellen fällt das nicht auf. Wer rennt schon einen Kilometer weit um bei Nacht einen unerlaubt Fischenden am Strand zu überführen. Besonders wenn die Angler dann besser laufen  als deutsch reden können. Es feixt sich einen... Rosi


----------



## Fischmäulchen (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Bei mir geht´s am 25.10.2004 los und die Prüfung ist erst im März 2005!

Gruss
Fischmäulchen


----------



## Karstein (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Uiii, griaß di, Fischmäulchen!  |wavey: 

Den Schein kriegst ganz easy, da bin ich mir sicher!   

In Berlin (West) gab´s den Fischereischein damals ohne Angelfischerprüfung so zu kaufen, war natürlich die einfachste Variante. Nach der Maueröffnung wurde die Prüfung Pflicht, und so machten Tanja und ich anno ´92 bei einem an einem Wochenende DAV-Verein unseren "Lehrgang". Zweimal 8 Stunden Theorie, 30 Minuten Prüfung - das war´s.  :m 

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Adrian* (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

ich...


----------



## abuhamster (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Moin moin,
ich habe seit 74 die Prüfung und seit 2 Jahren den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit.


----------



## vk58 (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Frag mich Donnertstag noch ´mal (da ist Prüfung!)


----------



## AxxnBxrCDE (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Der Fischereischein gehört für mich einfach dazu.


Gruß
HeinDorsch


----------



## Michael-Neo (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Ich antworte auch erst am 20.11, da hab ich prüfung 


Gruß Michael


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Da ich Angeln als Hobby habe und meine Hobbies nicht auf den Urlaub im Ausland beschränkt sind, brauche ich ihn in Deutschland . .. Folge: ich habe einen und bin auch Mitglied in 2 Vereinen


----------



## DerStipper (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

ich hab den Schein auch gemacht dieses Jahr im Juni
mit 0 Fehlern bestanden*freu* wurde mir erst 1 - 2 Wochen nachher gesagt das ich 0 Fehler hatte


----------



## soeketroete (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Huhuuuuuhu - Der Stiper ist online....geh doch mal bitte in den "Angelweiher -Thread"...die Jungs warten schon auf dich!


----------



## borland (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

der schein macht mich nur zu einem legalem angler, über die qualität meines handelns sag der absolut nichts aus ... so gesehen handel ich illegal, würde ich in diesem lande angeln


----------



## hechtrudi (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

was  für ein fischererschein????????????? |kopfkrat


----------



## 2monky (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

habe den Schein seit 22 Jahren, angele seit ca. 26 Jahren.


----------



## vk58 (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*



			
				vk58 schrieb:
			
		

> Frag mich Donnertstag noch ´mal (da ist Prüfung!)


Hab ihn!#h


----------



## Baba (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

hab ihn seit 1990 und davor Jugendfischereischein,|stolz: 
also eigentlich seit ich denken kann.

Gruß Baba


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (10. November 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Ich habe ihn seit dem ich 12 Jahre alt bin , vorher habe ich als Jugendlicher ohne Prüfung .so heisst das bei uns (1Rute darf man nur). bei meinem Vater mitgeangelt.


----------



## Norgefahrer (10. November 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Ich habe meinen seit 1995, vorher immer am Forellenteich,ohne Schein.

Ich denke aber das mit der ständigen 5 Jahres Verlängerung des Scheines ist eine Riesen Geldschneiderei |gr:  Meinen Führerschein muß ich ja auch nicht immer Verlängern lassen :v 

Oder wie seht ihr das ;+


----------



## fischkopf (10. November 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

hab mal vor jahren (99) nen sau teuren kurs gemacht, indem ich nichts neues gelernt habe am ende gabs dann so ne urkunde mit der ich dann so nen sinnloser multible choice test angemeldet habe. und dann gabs nen Pruefungszeugnis.mit dem man zum Rathaus rennen musste. und jetzt Habe ich in!


----------



## Ziegenbein (10. November 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Ich habe meinen Fischereischein 1996 im zarten alter von 14 Jahren gemacht habe ihn also 8 Jahre |stolz:


----------



## AnsitzAngler (12. November 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Ich meine Prüfung 1996 im alter von 16 jahren abgelegt und seitdem diesen Schein.
Davor wad ich stolzer besitzer des Jugendfischereischeins,is also schon ne ganz schön lange zeit dea ich so nen Ding habe.
Komisch finde ich nur das wir hier in Deutschland alle 5 Jahre verlängern muss, zumal ich nicht glaube das dieses Geld in die Gewässer der Komunen fließt. Diese Aufgabe haben sie ja den vereinen zugeschoben.Is in meine Augen also ne Geldmacherei.
Falls ich mich irren sollte könnt ihr dies ja schreiben!!
Gruß Björn


----------



## Gator01 (12. November 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Achtung in Brandenburg laufen die meisten Scheine am 31.12.04 aus. Lieber rechtzeitig verlängern lassen.


----------



## Andre 1965 (14. November 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*



			
				Gator01 schrieb:
			
		

> Achtung in Brandenburg laufen die meisten Scheine am 31.12.04 aus. Lieber rechtzeitig verlängern lassen.


 Habe ihn 1979 gemacht,mit 14.

Vorher immer am Rhein schwartz geangelt.
Wurde mir und meinen Freunden schließlich zu heiß.

Habe dann gleich meinen ersten maßigen Hecht in unserem Vereinsgewässer gefangen.
War 92 cm gross.
Seid dem Tag bin ich beim Angeln geblieben.
Und habe auch durch das Angeln sehr viele Freunde kennengelernt,
auch über unser gemeinsames Hobby hinaus!

Fahren auch regelmäßig zusammen nach Norwegen,Dänemark(Langeland),Spanien
zum Fischen.
Haben jetzt auch immer unsere Kiddys dabei,die ebenfalls schon früh infiziert wurden.
Aber musste wohl so kommen,bei sovielen Angelverrückten in unserem Bekanntenkreis.

Mfg  Andre


----------



## lemmi 4711 (14. November 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

bin mit 12 in den verein eingetreten heut bin ich 36.wie schnell die zeit doch vergeht


----------



## lecker-Fisch (25. November 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Ich habe ihn seit Montag.:q 
Letzten Freitag und Samstag die Prüfung gemacht
und dann mir den Lappen am Montag geholt.
Nächsten Samstag oder Sonntag gehts dann zum Angeln.


----------



## Silvo (25. November 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

hi Leute,
Ich angle nur im urlaub in Slowenien,dort bin ich bis vor zwei Jahren
alle Zwei Monate hingefahren und war dort jeden Tag von morgens bis abends angeln jetzt fahre ich nur noch einmal im Jahr dahin,also jetzt ist langsam mal die Zeit gekommen das ich den Schein in Deutschland endlich mache.
Ich angle seit meinen 5. Lebensjahr und bin nun fast 22. Der Entzug wenn ich nicht in den Urlaub kann macht mir zu schaffen!

:c :c :c


----------



## marca (25. November 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Habe ihn nicht, brauche ihn nicht und werde ihn auch nie machen!
Ich werde auch nie in Deutschland angeln.


----------



## mikemolto (25. November 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Moinsen,

damals vor 30 Jahren ................. das waren Zeiten.
Rein ins Ortsamt; fünf Mark auf den Tisch gelegt und eine Marke gekauf. Fertig.
Bin dann mit 11 Jahren zu den " organisierten " zugestossen.
War im Angelverein " Frühauf Hamburg von 1910 ". Dort mußte eine Sportfischerprüfung abgelegt werden,  so richtig schwere Fragen zum Auswendig lernen. Ist jetzt schon 30 Jahre her. Dann längere Teilabstinenz. Papiere verdaddelt; also nochmals die Fischerreiprüfung in Hamburg abgelegt. Sohnemann hat seinen Schein mit gerade 12 gemacht und der Kleine ( 10 ) ist schon ganz heiss es uns nachzutun.


----------



## kabeljau (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Ich war 3 tage 12 da hatte ich prüfung. Nun hab ich den. Brauch ihn aber eigendlich nicht mehr weil ich nur an unsren See angel.


----------



## marmis0205 (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Hab ihn mit 13 gemacht, is also schon ewig her .....


----------



## the Norwegian (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich kann mich da nur der Meinung von marca anschließen. Wozu soll ich einen Fischereischein machen, wenn ich ihn in Norwegen nicht brauche? Dass ich keine untermassigen Fische abschlachte nur um "Fisch zu machen" brauche ich nicht zu lernen, dass sagt mir der gesunde Menschenverstand und dass ich Tiere nicht unnötig leiden lasse auch. Also wozu die deutsche Bürokratie beschäftigen, wenn man auch ohne Sie klar kommt. Mein Motto:

  :q  Schimpf nicht immer auf die Beamten, die tun doch nichts.  :q 

Nichts für ungut und 

ein frohes und gesegnetes Fest sowie allzeit Petri heil!


----------



## bloody beginner (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Ich habe ihn auch ---seit 14 Tagen !!#6 #6  In Niedersachsen ist der staatliche Fischereischein zwar nicht Pflicht (hier reicht der Nachweis über die erfolgreich abgelegte Prüfung durch den Verein) aber den habe ich mir auch ausstellen lassen.

Irgendwann geht es bestimmt mal nach NRW oder HB oder oder....

Der saatliche hat übrigens nochmals 30 € gekostet :c  ! 

Für die Aufnahmegebühr in den Verin spare ich noch


----------



## stephan0310 (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Hab ihn auch#6 seit August 2004 :q :q


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Ich hab dat Scheinchen seit 1967


----------



## muffel (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*



			
				Matzinger schrieb:
			
		

> Habe den JFS seit einigen Jahren.
> 
> Wobei ich mal eine Sache anmerken muß:
> Bei uns in Schleswig-Holstein ist die Prüfung so einfach (ohne Praxis, etc.), daß ich die Prüfung und auch den Lehrgang als völlig sinnlos ansehe.
> ...


 
 Kann ich nur bestätigen! Habe den Schein letzte Woche in der VHS Schenefeld gemacht. Waren insgesamt 50 Teilnehmer und wirklich wichtige Sachen habe ich dort wirklich nicht gelernt. 
 Aber: Man braucht den Schein und er ist in S-H wesentlich günstiger als in HH! Habe 50 Euro gezahlt inkl. allen Prüfungsfragen. Die Fragen sind teilweise lächerlich einfach. Z.B. wurde im Multiple Choic-System gefragt, was man mit gebrauchter Angelschnur machen soll (a. Am See vergraben b. dem Angelnachbarn in den Gerätekoffer schmuggeln|muahah: c. Mit nach Hause nehmen und dort entsorgen...). Davon gibt es unendlich viele Fragen. Wenn man sich die etwas schwierigeren (REchts-) Fragen aneignet (sind dann vielleicht nur noch ein fünftel des Gesamtumfanges) und in der LAge ist mindestens 2/3 der Fische zu unterscheiden, kann nichts mehr schief gehen!#6
  Was kostet der Schein eigentlich in anderen Bundesländern?


----------



## Ronnywalker (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Ich mußte ihn damals auch machen,war ne Auflage von meinem Verein

is auch schon fast 25 Jahre her.


----------



## Norm (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Habe ihn jetzt seit Zwei Wochen, und bin richtig ungeduldig auf besseres Wetter.


----------



## Fischdödl (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

ich habe meinen Schein letztes Jahr im Mai gemacht und habe vorher nie Schwarz geangelt|supergriAber auch nur weil ich zuviel Schiss in der Hose hatte.Meine Frau hat ihn im November auch gemacht.

 Gruß Guido


----------



## bastelberg (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Hai,
hab meinen Schein seit weiss ich was wann. Von frühester Jugend an. War damals noch 'ne blaue Pappe, wie der alte graue Führerschein für's Auto.
 In Deutschland ist es ja mittlerweile wichtig mit Aktenordner zum Angeln zu gehen. In keinem anderen Land der Erde ist solch ein Bürokratismus.


----------



## nixfang (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Hatte zu DDR - Zeiten den DAV-Schein und verpennt das Teil bis 93 umzutauschen.
 Danach hab ich 2001 halt den  5 Jahres-Fischerischiein gemacht um aus der Angler-Illegalität aufzutauchen. Wurde aber auch noch nieeeeeeee kontrolliert.


----------



## MelaS72 (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Nachdem ich 1992 an einem Teich mal angesprochen wurde (hups, es waren die Leuts vom Ordnungamt oder so), bin ich ganz schnell zum nächsten Kurs gewackelt. Seit 1993 habe ich die begeehrte Pappe. Bin 1994 das letzte mal angeln gewesen  
 Dieses Jahr habe ich direkt am 03.01. um 8:30 Uhr bei der guten Frau in der Türe gestanden, sie angegrinst und meinen Schein um weitere 5 Jahre verlängern lassen. (Aber hätte sie nicht wenigstens meinen Namen ändern können?) Der Schein läuft noch auf meinen 1. Ehenamen, das Foto, naja, jedenfalls bin ich drauf zu erkennen. Vielleicht war das aber zuviel Arbeit direkt am ersten Tag im neuen Jahr. Hoffe, es geht alles gut. #6


----------



## Schleidener (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Habe den 5 Jahresschein in NRW, und das seit April 1985.

Bin so 80 bis 120 mal jährlich am Wasser. In der ganzen Zeit "durfte" ich den Schein 2mal zeigen. |kopfkrat


----------



## radioaktive (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Dach 

wollte mich auch mal zu Wort melden, Ja habe auch den Schein finde ich aber auch sehr wichtig das es diesen Lappen gibt.


----------



## Adrian* (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

@radioaktive

ja! aber trotzdem ich angeln jetzt schon seit 3 jahren im rhein (nie ohne schein) aber wurde bis jetzt erst 2 mal kontrulliert!
wenn man schon "so viel" für den schein ausgibt,lernt und macht sollte auch dem entsprechend oft und strenger kontrulliert werden!


----------



## Mini-Broesel (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Moin,Moin,
Habe die Prüfung vor 1 Monat gemacht und bestanden |stolz: .Aber bekomme den richtigen Schein erst in 2 Jahren wenn ich 12 bin, denn ich habe bisher nur das Prüfungszeugnis  .


----------



## folkfriend (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*



			
				Mini-Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,Moin,
> Habe die Prüfung vor 1 Monat gemacht und bestanden |stolz: .Aber bekomme den richtigen Schein erst in 2 Jahren wenn ich 12 bin, denn ich habe bisher nur das Prüfungszeugnis  .



Gut gemacht, herzlichen Glückwunsch #r


----------



## Adrian* (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

wir bekommen denn hier erst wenn man 14 ist....


----------



## Milano (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

#hHallo Boardies,
da ich gebürtig aus dem Saarland komme, habe ich in den 60-iger Jahren mit meinem Vater dort auch geangelt. Einen Schein gab es meines Wissens damals noch nicht; ich hatte zumindest keinen und ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass mein Vater einen hatte. Daher habe ich Ende der 70-iger Jahre die Fischereischeinprüfung in Bonn abgelegt; seitdem angle ich als sozusagen legitimiert. Grundsätzlich ist dazu zu sagen, dass - einmal abgesehen von der übertriebenen Bürokratie - dies ein sinnvoller und auch notwendiger Lehrgang für Angler - und solche die es werden wollen - ist. Man bekommt doch sehr viel Wissen über die Fischerei und alles was damit zu tun hat, beigebracht. Da meine Frau dieses Jahr auch die Prüfung machen wird, werde ich in ihrem Lehrgang als Hospitant nochmals - rein zur Wissensauffrischung - mitmachen; im Laufe der Jahre soll ja auch das Langzeitgedächtnis etwas nachlassen|kopfkrat....

Herzliche Grüße und
PETRI HEIL von
Milano


----------



## Goonch (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Ich habe den Fischereischein im Jahr 1987 mit 12 Jahren gemacht.


----------



## Ilhan (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

hab meinen schein schon seit fünf jahren!!!!
aber ich muss sagen das ich noch nie kontrolliert wurde,obwohl ich regelmäßig an der lippe und am rhein angel.manche behaupten das es sich ,wegen der seltenen kontrollen,nicht lohnt den angelschein zu machen,doch ich denke wenn man passionierter angler ist, empfindet man den theorie unterricht nicht als qual und macht mit freude seinen angelschein.


----------



## Carpjunky (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Ich fang in 5Monaten an!Is ******* meine Kumpels haben den schon alle und ich häng nach|evil:



Gruß|wavey:


----------



## Brashbooze (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

*In den 70ern habe ich beim zuständigen Ortsamt in HH einen Jahresfischereischein erworben. Er enthielt ein Lichtbild und es wurde eine Abgabemarke im Wert von 5 DM eingeklebt. Seit längerem besitze ich den jetzt gültigen Fischereischein. Ihm ging die Fischereiprüfung voraus. Er kostet jetzt *
*15 €. Die dazugehörige Jahres-Abgabemarke kostet auch wieder 5... allerdings Euronen. #q *
*In ca. 30 Jahren bin ich erst 2 x kontrolliert worden. Allerdings bekommt man so manchen Berechtigungsschein für einige Reviere nur unter Vorlage des gültigen Fischereischeines.*


----------



## Oberbüchsenmacher (7. März 2005)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Ich hab meinen über meine DAV Mitgliedschaft von "vor der Wende" bekommen. Ich glaub sogar damals musste ich auch so eine Art Prüfung ablegen, hat allerdings nichts gekostet. Und die Schwimmstufe musste man nachweisen und 'ne Tauglichkeitsbestätigung vom Sportarzt! War also auch nicht viel anders wie heute.


----------



## opti (7. März 2005)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

ich hab meine fischereiprüfung letztes jahr gemacht und hab bis jetzt nur nen jugenfischereischein da ich für den richtigen noch nen bissle zu jung bin

mfg opti:m


----------



## webby234 (7. März 2005)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Ich hab meine Prüfung letztes Jahr im Oktober gemacht.
Den Fischereischein hab ich mir dann gleich geholt. Kostet 30 Euro bei mir, und ich hab ihn auf Lebzeit. (Wohne in Niedersachsen) 
Ich würde ja auch gerne angeln, aber leider macht mir aber das Wetter einen  riesen Strich durch die Rechnung. Wie verhext. #q
 Jetzt hab ich mir trotzig einen Thermoanzug bestellt, und der wird dann am Wochende am Forellenteich ausprobiert. Egal wie kalt!


----------



## bose (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Hallo,
ich melde mich heute für den Lehrgang mit anschließener Prüfung in Essen/NRW an.
Für die Interessenten schreibe ich mal ein paar Daten. Vielleicht wohnt ja jemand in der Gegend 
----------
Beginn des Lehrgangs: 20.09.2005 bis voraussichtlich 29.11.2005
Dienstags und Donnerstags 18:30 Uhr bis ca. 20 Uhr
Lehrgangsgebühr 65,00 €
Jugendliche (unter 16): 45,00 €
Jugendliche (unter 16), die einem Fischereiverein angehören 25,00 €
Prüfungsgebühr: 30,00 €
----------

Gruß Micha


----------



## Zanderlady (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Wir haben auch unseren Fischerreischein letztes Jahr gemacht.

Gruß christa


----------



## Gast 1 (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*



			
				Andreas 25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> mich würde mal interresieren, wer hier im Board alles einen Fischerreischein für Deutschland hat. Denn ich denke mal das es viele gibt, die nur im Ausland angeln und ihn deswegen nicht haben!
> 
> Gruß Andreas!!! :s



Die Frage zu stellen, hätte ich mich nie getraut.

Aber im Vertrauen: Ich habe Ihn.


----------



## Bergtroll (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Hab die Sportfischerprüfung 1968 abgelegt da war die noch freiwillig und wurde vom VDSF
abgenommen ( im Vereinslokal ). Da gab es noch richtige Din A 5 Urkunden.


----------



## milkmytesticles (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

ja ich habe ihn...



wirklich.

*1968 hat man höchsten 20mark auf den tisch vom amt abgelegt und der vom amt hat die 20mark in seine sammel bückse abgelegt


----------



## Blackfoot (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Habe mein Fischereischein Oktober 2004 gemacht,war aber früher als Jugendlicher 
im Angelverein( DDR),habe aber die 5 Jahres-Frist ohne Angelverein weit überschritten,
so musste ich ihn neu machen,hat aber Spass gemacht und hat mir viel gebracht,
weil wir einen top Lehrer hatten.

Gruss Blackfoot!


----------



## Rumpelrudi (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Auch im September 1968 dem VDSF beigetreten.

Ebenfalls freiwillig und umsonst die Prüfung abgelegt.


----------



## Medo (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

ich hab die fischereiprüfung im jahre 83´abgelegt und habe mich seit dem immer über all die gewundert, die schwarz fischten!


----------



## Medo (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage zu stellen, hätte ich mich nie getraut.
> 
> Aber im Vertrauen: Ich habe Ihn.


 
@falk

als mod in einem forum solltest du mal deinen link aufpuschen...

ich denke es würde eurer sache weiter dienen#6 

also ran und schön herrichten!


----------



## Tyron (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Natürlich hab ich nen Angelschein...


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

1986 - heute Fischereischein des Landes Hessen, Sportfischerprüfung abgelegt 1987 (damals noch freiwillig) abgenommen durch den Frankfurter Fischereiverein v. 1875 e.V. (im Auftrag des VHSF/VDSF) wo ich seit 1990 auch Mitglied bin.

Werde irgendwann nochmal diese dämliche "staatliche Fischereiprüfung" machen, weil der Gesetzgeber meint, daß meine Prüfung ungültig ist und mir den Fischereischein nur "gönnt" weil ich in eine "Übergangsregelung" falle da ich den Fischereischein schon vor Einführung der "besseren" staatlichen Prüfung (1992) hatte... In Hessen drohen mir dadurch keine Nachteile, sollte ich aber mal Hessen wohnsitzmäßig verlassen müssen, brauche ich die "bessere staatliche Prüfung", weil ich sonst keinen Fischereischein bekomme...

Hoch lebe die Bürokratie...

Achja, vergessen...
Vor 1986 hab ich "im Schlepptau" meines Opas mitgeangelt seit ich denken kann.


----------



## Manuel (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Hallo, |wavey: 

habe auch den Fischereischein und zwar schon seit 1984.

Gruß
Manuel


----------



## mikeyt (25. November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Ja habe ich,

seit dem 25.11.06 ca. 20:00, naja zumindest die Urkunde mit der ich mir den Schein holen kann.

Fehlt nur noch ein Verein.

Petri Heil!

mikeyt


----------



## sam1000-0 (25. November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Ja,seit letztes Jahr.Angeln tu ich aber schon mein Leben lang,vorher in Holland.
Da es aber immer schwieriger und teurer mit der Prüfung hier wird und der Sprit bis Holland auch,denke ich,hab ich das einzig richtige gemacht.Kann ich nur empfehlen weil in den nächsten Jahren wird sich das Gesetz verschärfen und nicht jeder schafft es.Unser Hobby wird immer "teuro".
Petri


----------



## radioaktive (25. November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*



mikeyt schrieb:


> Ja habe ich,
> 
> seit dem 25.11.06 ca. 20:00, naja zumindest die Urkunde mit der ich mir den Schein holen kann.
> 
> ...


Na dann herzlichen glückwunsch ! :m verein hätte ich ja für dich, allerdings ist es einwenig weit immer bis nach bonn zu fahren  |supergri|rolleyes:q


----------



## Michi#1 (25. November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

habe ihn seit fast genau einem jahr!


----------



## Ronen (25. November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*



> ist nämlich gar nicht so einfach find ich!



auch wenn viele Leute gegenteiliges behaupten...aber ich schliesse mich Deiner Meinung an. ich fands auch recht schwer!

Ich hab den FS 2003 gemacht!

Gruss Ronen


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (25. November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Nabend, ich hab meinen Fischereischein A seid 1997. gruß Chris


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (26. November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

hi,
Ich habe den Fischerreischein erst am Montag. Hatte gestern erst Prüfung und heute Ämter leider zu.#q


----------



## Justhon (26. November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Nö, habe nur den Jugendfischereischein aber will den richtigen nächstes  Jahr machen


----------



## FischAndy1980 (26. November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

hab die Prüfung für den "richtigen Fischereischein" im März 1999 bestanden. Die Jahre davor hatte ich den Jugendfischereischein.


----------



## Raubfischer69 (26. November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Habe auch seit den 22.11.2006 den Fischereischein, jetzt suche ich noch geeignete Stellen am Rhein zum Spinnfischen.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Pilkerknecht (26. November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Ahoi Angelkollegen

Seit 2004 habe ich meinen Fischereischein und fange trotzdem nicht mehr Fisch ?? 
Drücke die Daumen für alle, die noch büffeln müssen.


Petri Heil & fette Beute

Pilkerknecht


----------



## Watangler (26. November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Moin Moin
Habe seid 1970 den Fischerreischein.Bin angefangen mit den Dreijahresfischereischein damals 13DM
Petri Watangler


----------



## esox82 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Hallo,
ich komme aus luxemburg und möchte auch den fischereischein erwerben.kann mir jemand sagen,wo ich mich melden muss/kann? gibt es einen unterschied zwischen der sportfischerprüfung und dem fischereischein?wie lang ist so ein schein gültig?
vielen dank im voraus
mfg
Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

hi also gib dir die nummer per sms hab mich angemeldet
1 oder 5 Jahre ist er gültig......

mfg flo


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

habe auch den Fhs seit 2 jahren aber schon vor 3 gemacht^^:g


----------



## esox82 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

ok,danke.bis morgen dann (vielleicht)


----------



## prophet12 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

bin jetzt auch ein jahr dabei habe 'Ihn im Frühjahr 2006 gemacht 

Grüße aus Kiel-Altenolz


----------



## Nordlicht1975 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Habe den Fischereischein seit Sommer 1987, ist sogar schon kurz vor meinem 12. Geburtstag ausgestellt worden. Hat damals nur 10 DM gekostet und gilt auf Lebenszeit (sowas wie einen 5-Jahres-Schein gibt´s hier in Schleswig-Holstein nicht  ), ich muß allerdings noch jedes Jahr die "Fischereiabgabe" von z. Zt. 10 € berappen, um eine Marke zu bekommen, die den Schein für das jeweilige Jahr "gültig" macht.

Grüße aus dem hohen Norden

Jörg


----------



## wallek (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Hab meinen Schein auch schon 3 Jahre!

Habe damals in der DDR den DAV Schein gemacht und nicht übertragen lassen! Deshalb mußte ich Ihn neu machen!

Aber was tut man nicht alles für das schönste Hobby der Welt!!!


----------



## FPB (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

habe ihn seit 78 und auch gleich umschreiben lassen und nicht bereut !

Gruß


----------



## Malte (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Ich hab ihn seit genau 10 Jahren und 4 Tagen.


----------



## MR r.Ol.Ax (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

2 jahre hab ich ihn schon....^^


----------



## Lenn (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

mit 12 gemacht.
zurvor dad + opa dazu gezwungen ihn zu machen, damit sie mich begleiten können bzw. wir(ich) überhaupt gehen kann:vik:


----------



## Puenktchen (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

ich bin Nr. 564...die ihn hat....:q :q


----------



## Fumetsu (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Iche hab ihn auch:vik: 


2005 gemacht, damit sich der Freund im dazugehörigen Unterricht nicht alleine langweilen musste |supergri
Nun hat er mich beim Angeln aber an der Backe ... das hätte er sich mal besser überlegen sollen |supergri


----------



## an78 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Hallo,

habe meinen Schein 86 im DAV gemacht und 94 umschreiben lassen. Nun fing vor Weihnachten das Drama an, als ich vom  Thüringer Schein auf den Bayrischen wechseln wollte und von 85 keinerlei Unterlagen bzgl. bestandener Prüfung hatte, obwohl ich ja einen gültigen Schein aus Thüringen hatte. Nach 6 Wochen hin und her mit den Ämter diese Woche dann die Nachricht "Wir schreiben um" und heute halte ich endlich meinen bayrischen Schein in der Hand :vik:

Gruß André


----------



## Forelle91 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Hallo Boarder!!#h 

Nachdem ich ca. 4 Jahre Schwarzangler #d war, dann mir meinen Jugendfischereischein beim Rathaus abgeholt hab, war ich dann mit 13 Jahre im Besitz eines Sportfischereischeins!!|supergri 

Jetzt mit 15 Jahren hab ich die Berechtigung andere Angler an dem Sorpesee ( Talsperre im Sauerland ) zu kontrollieren!! 

Mit der Berechtigung hab ich seit Sommer 2006 satte 46 Angler kontrolliert, 7 davon ( meist Urlauber oder Kinder ) hatten keinen Schein#4 !!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Seit 1983


----------



## aichi (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Hab ihn nun mein fünftes Jahr. Und hoffe noch weiter 50 Jahre


----------



## pike1984 (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Zehn Jahre werdens schon im März:m. Und zu blöd zum Angeln bin ich trotzdem noch gelegentlich-oder die Fische zu schlau|kopfkrat.


----------



## Fitti (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Habe einen :vik:


----------



## BennyO (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Bin auch ein stolzer Besitzer.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Torsk1 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Nächts Jahr habe ich ihn 10 Jahre|stolz:


----------



## Angel-Walter (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Es wäre schön wenn mal jemand die Preise dazu bekannt gibt,denn im jeden Bundesland sind unterschiedliche Preise,Ich kann nur den Anfang machen und sagen das Berlin ein teures Pflaster für den Schein ist ,er kostet jährlich 21.- Euro


----------



## atair (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Du meinst die Fischereiabgabe!
Der Lappen kostet wesentlich mehr. Allerdings nur alle 5 Jahre....


----------



## Angel-Walter (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Hallo Atair! Als Berliner bin ich erstaunt das Du von 5 Jahren sprichst.Wenn Du ihn neu machst dann einverstanden die Fischereiabgabe kostet dann jährlich 21.- Euro


----------



## Torro (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*



Angel-Walter schrieb:


> ......die Fischereiabgabe kostet dann jährlich 21.- Euro



|uhoh: 21 Euronen !!??

Da sind Wir in Hamburg mit 5 € ja geradezu im Himmel,vor allem wenn man die Freien Gewässer bedenkt, in denen man "nur" mit Fischereischein angeln darf.


----------



## Quappenjäger (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

für den fischereischein 1x 10 dm bezahlt und das lebenslang :q  :vik:


----------



## Barsch29 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

* Hallo,*
* habe meinen Fischereischein letztes Jahr gemacht & bin ganz schön erstaunt gewesen. Es hatten nur 10% von 60 Mann bestanden. Wir in M-V bezahlen 6 € (Jahresmarke), müssen aber alle Gewässer kaufen. Manche kosten 10 € pro Tag. *
* Gruß Barsch29*


----------



## Quappenjäger (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*



Barsch29 schrieb:


> * Hallo,*
> *habe meinen Fischereischein letztes Jahr gemacht & bin ganz schön erstaunt gewesen. Es hatten nur 10% von 60 Mann bestanden. Wir in M-V bezahlen 6 € (Jahresmarke), müssen aber alle Gewässer kaufen. Manche kosten 10 € pro Tag. *
> *Gruß Barsch29*


verwechsel nicht die sportfischerprüfung mit dem fischereischein den du beim ordnungsamt bekommst um zb.an der küste fischen zu können!


----------



## Barsch29 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*


*                    :vik: *
*   für den Küstenschein bezahle ich 20€ im Jahr!*
*                                 ;+ *

*                   Barsch29*


----------



## Quappenjäger (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

damit hier keiner an den anderen vorbei redet. der fischereischein ist der blaue ausweis mit foto vom inhaber drinn ( ausgestellt vom ordnungsamt). nicht zu verwechseln mit der sportfischerprüfung ( grüner lappen mit namen und prüfungsort ) und dem sportfischerpass ( grünes heft mit foto und beitragsmarken vom vdsf )!


----------



## Barsch29 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*


*                             :vik: *
* richtig! Ich habe den blauen schein.*
* Und zu den muß ich mir die Gewässer  *
* karten kaufen. Ich bin in kein Verein! Noch nicht. *

*                  #h Barsch29*


----------



## Maik (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

den blauen hat hir glaub ich zimlich jeder


----------



## Quappenjäger (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*



Barsch29 schrieb:


> *:vik: *
> *richtig! Ich habe den blauen schein.*
> *Und zu den muß ich mir die Gewässer *
> *karten kaufen. Ich bin in kein Verein! Noch nicht. *
> ...


 
und dann 20 euros im jahr( ganz schön happig! ). in nds ist zum glück gegen einmahlige gebühr lebenslang


----------



## Barsch29 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

*                        :vik: *
*dafür kannst auch das ganze Jahr an der Küste & Bodden angeln. Wenn mann gut fängt, hat man es schnell wieder raus. Lohnen tut sich das alle male!*


*                               #h  Barsch29*


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> damit hier keiner an den anderen vorbei redet. der fischereischein ist der blaue ausweis mit foto vom inhaber drinn ( ausgestellt vom ordnungsamt). nicht zu verwechseln mit der sportfischerprüfung ( grüner lappen mit namen und prüfungsort ) und dem sportfischerpass ( grünes heft mit foto und beitragsmarken vom vdsf )!




Was bitte schön ist die Sportfischerprüfung? ;+


----------



## Sonarmeister (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Der blaue Lappen wird in Nds für 26 Euronen lebenslang ausgestellt, Voraussetzung ist der grüne Lappen, oder glaubhaftes versichern, daß man schon mal geangelt hat (für Spätaussiedler).


----------



## Torro (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Dennoch,wenn Ich Lese das die Berliner 21€ im Jahr berappen!?

Hier sind zwar als Lehrgangsgebühr 70€ Fällig und für die Ausstellung nochmals 12,50 € aber ansonsten pro Jahr 5 €!!

Wenn Ich Lese 21€ pro Jahr,Nee!

Jetzt sagt nur noch das Ihr einen Jahresfischereischein habt ??


----------



## Torro (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Was bitte schön ist die Sportfischerprüfung? ;+


Das,wenn du Sie Nicht Hast,Sie dich Schnell am Ar... bekommen


----------



## Alfred/Rosi (13. März 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Warum,darf man den Stör, trotz ganzjärigrer Schonzeit bei uns in Gewässer fangen, für die es Tageskarten giebt??


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (15. März 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Hallo Mitglieder
ich habe keinen Fischereischein, da ich in Deutschland nicht angele. Ich denke, auch ohne diesen kann man respektvoll mit dem Fisch und verantwortungsvoll mit der Natur umgehen. Bevorzugt angle ich in Schweden, wo ich fast jährlich meinen Jahresurlaub mache. Das sind nicht die sog. Angelurlaube. Ich fange keinen Fisch zum Spass, habe aber Spass dabei, wenn ich einen für meinen sofortigen Gebrauch landen kann. Ich sammle auch keine Trophähen (Fotos), lasse welche mit Untermass schwimmen und höre auf zu fischen, wenn ich genug habe. Nach Hause transportiere ich keine gefrorenen Fische aus dem Ausland. Ich toleriere alle anderen Angelmethoden (C&R) und halte meine Angelplätze sauber.
Gruss in die Runde
Schwefi


----------



## Trophybass2008 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Bei uns in NRW kostet der *5 *Jahresfischereischein 30 Eier.
Und die Prüfung unterschiedlich(Ich habe 105€ bezahlen müssen in  2005)
Aber das mit NDS (lebenslang)finde Ich auch gut.Wieso nicht im Gesamten Bundesgebiet so?..


----------



## kueken (15. März 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Hallo!
Ich mache meinen Schein endlich nächsten Monat in Hamburg.:vik:
 Bin schon lange verrückt nach Angeln,aber ohne Schein war es mir zu heikel und ich hatte bis dato leider nie Zeit/Gelegenheit dafür 
Weiß jemand wie schwierig die Prüfung da ist und ob es eine praktische Prüfung gibt? |kopfkrat

Gilt der Fischerreischein in Schleswig Holst. lebenslang?

Grüße


----------



## kueken (15. März 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*



Torro schrieb:


> |uhoh: 21 Euronen !!??
> 
> Da sind Wir in Hamburg mit 5 € ja geradezu im Himmel,vor allem wenn man die Freien Gewässer bedenkt, in denen man "nur" mit Fischereischein angeln darf.




Welche Gewässer sind denn in HH frei? Kann und möchte in HH nicht extra in einen Verein,aber schon,wenn ich da bin ans Wasser und Fische ärgern :q

Grüße


----------



## Schwochi (15. März 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Da kann ich dir das Buch " Der Angelführer Hamburg" ans Herz legen.

Dort sind alle freien Gewässer drin mit über 150 Empfohlenen Angelplätzen. Bekommste in jedem gut geführten Angelladen. Ist von Udo Schroeter, Verlag ist "Die Rapsbande", isbn 3-937868-11-9

PS: den gibt es auch für andere Städte/Bundesländer. Zum beispiel für Meck Pomm

Gruß schwochi


----------



## Norge Fan (17. März 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

In Berlin gilt auch die Regelung alle 5 Jahre Fischereischein verlängern.Das da in den einzelnen BL Unterschiede gemacht werden ist schon ein bisschen blöd.Eine Regelung mit lebenslanger Gültigkeit wäre meiner Meinung nach generell die beste Lösung.Gruß#h Renè


----------



## PietPol (17. März 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Eine Regelung mit lebenslanger Gültigkeit wäre meiner Meinung nach generell die beste Lösung.Gruß#h Renè


 
... Klar wäre das nach unserer (der Angler) Meinung die beste Lösung.

Ich habe meinen (blauen) seid November letzten Jahres.  Auf Lebenszeit (bislang)

Aber es ist doch für die Kommunen eine Lizenz zum Geld drucken. Und ich fürchte auch wir Niedersachsen werden nicht ewig in den Genuss der lebenslangen Dauer kommen. #c 

Und wenn die Politiker es dann endlich bundesweit einheitlich gestalten, dann suchen sie sich doch sicherlich die, für den Haushalt, einträglichste Variante heraus.
Alle zwei Jahre neu, oder so :v


----------



## Makreli (19. März 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Moin 
Hab ihn letztes jahr gemacht! Aber angel seit ich 5 bin.


----------



## DerCapitän (19. März 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*

Bin seit 12 Jahren stolzer Besitzer eines Fischereischein.


----------



## kueken (20. März 2007)

*AW: Wer hat den Fischerreischein?*



Schwochi schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir das Buch " Der Angelführer Hamburg" ans Herz legen.
> 
> Dort sind alle freien Gewässer drin mit über 150 Empfohlenen Angelplätzen. Bekommste in jedem gut geführten Angelladen. Ist von Udo Schroeter, Verlag ist "Die Rapsbande", isbn 3-937868-11-9
> 
> ...




Alles kloar!    werd ich denn wohl mal machen. 
Vielen Dank!

Grüße #h


----------

